# DIY portable miter saw stand?



## Yeti

I'm looking to build a portable table for my miter saw, something that will extend out from both sides to support longer stock. I would set it on saw horses. Looking for something fairly light and portable......any pictures of your table would be greatly appreciated to help me get one started.

Thanks.


----------



## firehawkmph

Yeti,
I don't know if they would show up with a google search, but there were good articles on miter saw stands in at least three of the popular woodworking magazines. All were relatively easy to build and had many nice features.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Noob

Take a look at this folding sawhorse, it is adaptable for different uses by making different top attachments. It looks like it would work for what you need: Ultimate Folding Sawhorse II "Shopdog" LINK

I haven't built one, but figuring out the correct notch cuts couldn't be too hard with a CAD program.


----------



## johnnie52

Here is another link. This one uses a lot of extras, but you could design it for your needs.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/season3/311/

There is also a link at that page for a full set of plans to make it.


----------



## NYwoodworks

I designed one a few years ago. It is mostly for job site use. 
I had one of the fold out models with adjustable supports but it always seemed like the support was in the wrong place. They were handy but not practical so I sold it.
I needed a saw stand that I could set up stops and support my work full length at least 7' each way from my blade. 
My design is certainly a little more bulky than the manufactured ones but it sure is nice to use and sets up in seconds.
I did end up making plans for it. Here is a link to someone who built one from my plans.
http://www.picasaweb.google.com/taxmanstud/MitreSawTable#


----------



## Bob Willing

I built a modified version of this one and I like it very much http://www.woodstore.net/mobmitcen.html


----------



## HermanFoster90882

People waste there lives watching t.v all the time and need to spend time in the shop more and build stuff even if its just for fun and home﻿, miter saw is a great tool for all types of at home projects. building a miter saw stand and its so excited about it! Check out this step by step instructions if you are in need of one. ﻿:thumbsup:

http://wilkerdos.blogspot.hk/2014/01/diy-miter-saw-stand.html


----------

